# My grow room ideas, help appreciated



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Everybody,

    Well, never mind... went from drip, to ebb, to aero to aero...OK nevermind. Thanks all who have helped though...

PS Note how things can change!


----------



## umbra (Jan 6, 2008)

There's already a lot of info on this here. You need to find it. Use the search button. No one minds answering your questions but I think a lot of the same questions come up regularly, so there may not be too many responses. But the info is here. Good luck


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Jan 6, 2008)

umbra said:
			
		

> There's already a lot of info on this here. You need to find it. Use the search button. No one minds answering your questions but I think a lot of the same questions come up regularly, so there may not be too many responses. But the info is here. Good luck


 
Hey Umbra - Thanks... I have studied this site up and down...I would hope my info on what I was doing could have possibly translated that ...but maybe not.  I haven't found anybody that has built thier own drip system hence my questions. I was hoping to avoid some mistakes that experienced system builders might know. Thanks for responding....


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 25, 2008)

If you have not gone through the old Overgrow facts, it is a wealth of info:

http://www.drugs-forum.com/growfaq/GrowFAQ Basic Topics.htm

Also, check out some commercial systems that interest you--the water farm is similar to what you are interested in.  You can get the setup for 1 bucket for under $20.00 and use that for your model.

Also, rather than trying to run the 1/2" PVC on top of the buckets, I would fasten it to the wall behind the buckets and run 1/4" feed lines from there.  You will need an air pump for the air stones.  It really does not matter what size air stones you use--I like 4" ones.  The air pump should be capable of providing about 500 cc of air per gall on of solution.  I do not use a drip system, so I cannot advise you on the size of the water pump you will need, but again, checking some commercial systems for what they provide will give you a good idea of what you need.

Because I have a perpetual grow, I do not use a reservoir--each 5 gal bucket is its own reservoir.  This way, I can lower or raise my plants (with other buckets or milk crates), so I can have an even canopy, even though plants are in 4 different growing stages.  This also enables me to grow plants of differing varieties and sizes.

I would recommend going with the 600w light.


----------

